# Fire rock



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok I have a bid of some lake front condos with fire rock on all ceilings. Very high visibility and seams and butts flash unless level 5 is done. My question is should I use builders solutions or should I just mark V and magic trowel skim finish. Next is what should I charge? I can get the SWP builders solutions for around $90 per 5 gal. Not really sure how far it goes.


----------

